# Obsessive Hobby!



## Andre (29/11/13)

Better to see, to build coils said the wolf. A magnifying lamp.





Some new drip tips on the Reo Grands and some more standing around. Flavour concentrates and a nifty cutting tool for wicks and stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

Wow that looks just awesome! Didn't know you had soo many reos  why so many tho


----------



## eviltoy (29/11/13)

3 REOS dam!! if you ever wanna sell one hit me up


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

Same  I will take one for 2k for sure


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

That lamp is the EXACT same one I used for electronics, and now use for coil building.


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> Wow that looks just awesome! Didn't know you had soo many reos  why so many tho


OCD...that's what happens when you get a Reo, you don't need more than one, but you want more than one..... The modmaster will be bringing out a new batch in wood soon, called Woodvills. I'm staying away from that!


eviltoy said:


> 3 REOS dam!! if you ever wanna sell one hit me up





Gizmo said:


> Same  I will take one for 2k for sure


You guys can have the girly silicone drip tip - she can stand on her head as well!.


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> That lamp is the EXACT same one I used for electronics, and now use for coil building.


Just used it for a cotton re-wick - great to be able to see the hole properly. Can even count the wraps!


----------



## Silver (29/11/13)

Grand pics !!


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> Grand pics !!


Pun intended.


----------

